# σύστημα της αντιπαροχής = antiparochi system (flats-for-land exchange κ.ά.)



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Το γνωστό αυτό σύστημα, το οποίο απ' ότι βλέπω είναι αποκλειστικά δικό μας. Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει (valuable) consideration.

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=κατά+το+σύστημα+της+αντιπαροχής&btnG=Αναζήτηση+Google&meta=

Η φράση έχει ως εξής: 
"Όταν πρόκειται να εκτελεσθούν δημόσια έργα προβλεπόμενου συνολικού κόστους μεγαλύτερου των τριάντα εκατομμυρίων (30.000.000) ευρώ είτε *κατά το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής είτε κατά το σύστημα παροχής άλλων ανταλλαγμάτων* είτε κατά οποιοδήποτε άλλο σύστημα προβλεπόμενο από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία,..."


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 20, 2008)

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με το valuable consideration (The receipt of goods, services or some other benefit in exchange for some item, action or promise.)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα είναι η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση: _είτε κατά το σύστημα της αντιπαροχής είτε κατά το σύστημα παροχής άλλων *ανταλλαγμάτων*_ (=consideration). Νομίζω ότι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να τα διαφοροποιήσω και να είναι σαφές ότι πρόκειται για την παροχή του οικοπέδου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

These were exacerbated by the intensive urbanization, the antiparochi system (a uniquely Greek arrangement, whereby the owner of a building plot was compensated with apartments in lieu of payment for the land that he relinquished to the contactor who built an apartment block on it),
http://www.minenv.gr/1/13/132/13201/e1320106.html

http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256&q="antiparochi"&btnG=Search
Από τα ευρήματα μπορείς να διαλέξεις εξήγηση για τους ξένους:
exchange-in-kind system/basis
part-exchange scheme/basis
property swap
http://www.economia.gr/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=676&Itemid=27
http://easa007.gr/TUTORPACK.pdf
http://www.ergotzet.gr/english/services.htm
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_10/04/2007_82148
κ.ά.
Εμένα θα μου άρεσε το "flats-for-land basis / system".
http://www.google.com/search?num=50...R256GR256&q="flat+for+land+basis"&btnG=Search


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 20, 2008)

Οι ξένοι ανταποκριτές που γράφουν για την Ελλάδα, όταν αναφέρονται στην αντιπαροχή γράφουν κάτι σαν την πρώτη παράγραφο του παραπάνω ποστ. Η αντιπαροχή είναι 100% ελληνικό φρούτο, όχι απλώς αμετάφραστο, αλλά και παντελώς ακατανόητο στους ξένους, οπότε κάθε άλλη απόδοση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους παρερμηνείας.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2008)

Αναφέρουν οι ξένοι ανταποκριτές ότι εξαιτίας της αντιπαροχής έχουν μεταμορφωθεί όλες οι ελληνικές πόλεις, και κυρίως η Αθήνα, σε τέρατα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Μα φταίει η αντιπαροχή; Οι «συντελεστές» φταίνε. (People in charge, coefficients).


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσουμε και τα ευρήματα σε βιβλία:

antiparochi στο googleprint

Δύο χρησιμοποιούν ως εξήγηση το _quid-pro-quo system_.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 20, 2008)

Ωραία ευρήματα, συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Μπαμ και κάτω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 21, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αναφέρουν οι ξένοι ανταποκριτές ότι εξαιτίας της αντιπαροχής έχουν μεταμορφωθεί όλες οι ελληνικές πόλεις, και κυρίως η Αθήνα, σε τέρατα;



Στις ανταποκρίσεις που έχω πετύχει εγώ, πάντα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μα φταίει η αντιπαροχή; Οι «συντελεστές» φταίνε. (People in charge, coefficients).



Οι συντελεστές-people in charge θα υπάρχουν πάντα. Αν τους δώσεις το κατάλληλο όπλο στα χέρια τους, όμως, θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν. Όσο και να ήθελαν οι εργολάβοι και οι ιδιοκτήτες οικοπέδων να κερδίσουν μετατρέποντας την Αθήνα σε τσιμέντο, δεν θα μπορούσαν (ή θα τους ήταν πολύ δύσκολο) αν δεν υπήρχε ο νόμος της αντιπαροχής. Με την αντιπαροχή μετατράπηκαν σε εργολάβους οικοδομών άνθρωποι χωρίς κεφάλαιο για να αγοράσουν οικόπεδα στις γειτονιές της Αθήνας, χωρίς καν κεφάλαιο για να τα χτίσουν -- πουλώντας διαμερίσματα από τα σχέδια.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Για την πατέντα που λατρεύουμε να μισούμε 
Αντιγράφω ένα χαρακτηριστικό κομμάτι.

Η αντιπαροχή πέτυχε γιατί ήταν απλή και ευφυής. Απαιτούσε συνεργασία τριών παραγόντων. Του εργολάβου, του οικοπεδούχου, του μελλοντικού αγοραστή διαμερισμάτων. Ο εργολάβος δεν ήταν τυχαίος άνθρωπος. Έπρεπε να είναι διπλωμάτης, καθώς όφειλε να πείσει τον ιδιοκτήτη του παλιού σπιτιού ότι τον συνέφερε να «το δώσει» για πολυκατοικία. Έπρεπε να είναι αετονύχης, ώστε να εμποδίσει τον ανταγωνισμό, καθώς άλλοι εργολάβοι γύριζαν κι εκείνοι τις γειτονιές με τον ίδιο σκοπό. Άλλοι έτρωγαν πόρτα, άλλοι περνούσαν μέσα, για καφέ και συζήτηση, σαν σε προξενιό παλιάς εποχής. Ο εργολάβος έπρεπε επίσης να έχει το τσαγανό να κουλαντρίσει τα συνεργεία του, τις στρατιές οικοδόμων, που ήταν μία νέα τάξη στην Αθήνα του 1955-1980, να πιει μαζί τους ένα κρασί αλλά και να τους έχει υπό έλεγχο. Δεν ήταν τυχαίο πρόσωπο ο εργολάβος. Πηγή: lifo.gr


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το φαινόμενο ξέφυγε από την προσοχή του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου της εποχής, περίπου όπως δεν είχε πάρει χαμπάρι και τους διωγμούς των κομουνιστών. Αλλά για το δεύτερο είχε δικαιολογία. Οι αετονύχηδες εργολάβοι που αναζητούσαν θύματα για αντιπαροχή, αυτοί πώς του ξέφυγαν; Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, ωστόσο. Εσείς που τον ξέρετε τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο μέχρι τελευταίας ατάκας, θυμάστε τίποτα;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

Καθόλου δεν ξέφυγε από τον κινηματογράφο της εποχής, κάθε άλλο! Οι μισές ταινίες βασίζονται στην ιδέα της αντιπαροχής ως μέσο του φτωχοδιαβολάκου να ανεβεί τα σκαλιά, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, από το χαμόσπιτο στο ρετιρέ. Νομίζω ότι η ιδέα της αντιπαροχής συναγωνίζεται αυτή του ΠΡΟΠΟ στις εν λόγω ταινίες --η αντιπαροχή συνήθως ως προικούλα της αδελφούλας με μορφή τριαριού και το ΠΡΟΠΟ ως τρόπος να πιάσει το παλικάρι την καλή μπας και πιάσει και την καλή του!
Bonus track Παπαμιχαήλ χτίζων πολυκατοικία μεσοτοιχία στης θειάς μου. 

Και οι χαρές της συνιδιοκτησίας. 
Τα παραδείγματα είναι πάμπολλα, και ως κεντρική ιδέα μιας ταινίας, αλλά και ως subplot σε άλλες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Ας γίνω σαφέστερος: δεν αναφέρομαι στο κόλπο της αντιπαροχής, αλλά στη δραστηριότητα των εργολάβων που διπλάρωναν κόσμο για να τους πείσουν για τα πλεονεκτήματα π.χ. του μοντέρνου μπάνιου (ένα από τα πιο καταλυτικά επιχειρήματα του εκσυγχρονισμού).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2013)

Ε, κλασική σκηνή είναι αυτή στο _Η γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα_ του '65, με τις γειτόνισσες σε θέση εργολάβου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2013)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν και τόσο θύματα οι ιδιοκτήτες, όταν για το πατρικό του πατέρα μου έδιναν 60% οι εργολάβοι κάποια εποχή. Αυτό νομίζω ήταν το μέγιστο που έδιναν, αλλά και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση τα "θύματα" είχαν τουλάχιστον έναν όροφο δικό τους (π.χ. στην πολυκατοικία που μεγάλωσα, που ήταν δύο οι ιδιοκτήτες των καλυβιών που γκρεμίστηκαν για να χτιστεί και είχαν δύο ορόφους από τους έξι).

Στο σινεμά υπάρχουν διάφορες αναφορές, αλλά δε θυμάμαι ταινία αφιερωμένη στο φαινόμενο.


----------



## Eudokia (Mar 31, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Ε, κλασική σκηνή είναι αυτή στο _Η γυνή να φοβήται τον άνδρα_ του '65, με τις γειτόνισσες σε θέση εργολάβου.



http://youtu.be/N_38UxjtgTU
Με προλάβατε.
Πάντως, η κερδοσκοπία πάνω στη γη/οικοδομή είναι πολύ παλιό φαινόμενο, πολλές φορές με την ανοχή ή και την ενθάρρυνση της πολιτείας (κατάτμηση περιοχών σε μικρά οικόπεδα, αυξήσεις συντελεστών δόμησης κλπ.). Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίνε μόνο οι εργολάβοι. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η οικοδομή έδωσε δουλειά σε πολύ κόσμο (ελλείψει βαριάς βιομηχανίας στην Ελλάδα), με επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον, αλλά τότε κανείς δεν τις υπολόγιζε.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσαμε να συμβιώσουμε σήμερα σε ένα σπίτι με αυλή και μηδαμινή ιδιωτικότητα, αλλά ίσως και να 
ξαναγυρνάμε σε τέτοιες δομές.


----------



## maraki (Apr 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας γίνω σαφέστερος: δεν αναφέρομαι στο κόλπο της αντιπαροχής, αλλά στη δραστηριότητα των εργολάβων που διπλάρωναν κόσμο για να τους πείσουν για τα πλεονεκτήματα π.χ. του μοντέρνου μπάνιου (ένα από τα πιο καταλυτικά επιχειρήματα του εκσυγχρονισμού).



Νομίζω ότι χαρακτηριστικές είναι οι ταινίες "Η ωραία του κουρέα" και "Τέντυ μπόυ αγάπη μου".


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2013)

Μου έχετε δώσει τρία παραδείγματα ως τώρα και σας πιστεύω. Να σας πω ωστόσο ότι, αν έχω δει κάποιες απ' αυτές τις ταινίες, είναι ελάχιστες εκείνες που θυμάμαι πια. 

Έκανα αντιπαροχή το χρόνο μου και έχτιζα πολυκατοικίες στο Χόλιγουντ...


----------

